# 6 Dead in Road Traffic Accident.



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

6 People have been killed in a dreadful accident in Birmingham today.
Thoughts to all families involved and all the Emergency crews which had to deal with this .

I don't get why people have to stop and film the aftermath of things like this , That is shocking they should just go away if they cant help .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People will plunge to any depth for YouTube hits. 

I can't help but think think there is going to be more to this story than just a simple accident. I doubt cars were doing 40mph for that level of damage. 

With so many thrown from their respective cars, why were so many not using a seatbelt? Odd.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Saw this on the news earlier. The photos are enough to show the enormity of what happened.

YouTube need to take videos like this down.

Thoughts are with families and friends of those who have sadly lost their life.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I live in Birmingham, people use those tunnels at some crazy speeds at times,

Can't be sure but I'd guess speed will be a factor, I'm pretty sure it's a 30 along there.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Pauly.22 said:


> I live in Birmingham, people use those tunnels at some crazy speeds at times,
> 
> Can't be sure but I'd guess speed will be a factor, I'm pretty sure it's a 30 along there.


It is 40 along the Middleway, with two speed cameras at each end of the tunnels, but everyone speeds up between them down in the tunnel. It need the average speed cameras along there really. The Bristol Road caught 5000 drivers in the first month and it does work well.

I was in Birmingham city centre last night and left in a taxi 12:45am. I travelled that road 15mins before sadly 6 people lost there life. It does really make you think could of been me or the other half, really terrible to think that and it is a shame.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mad Ad said:


> It is 40 along the Middleway, with two speed cameras at each end of the tunnels, but everyone speeds up between them down in the tunnel. It need the average speed cameras along there really. The Bristol Road caught 5000 drivers in the first month and it does work well.
> 
> I was in Birmingham city centre last night and left in a taxi 12:45am. I travelled that road 15mins before sadly 6 people lost there life. It does really make you think could of been me or the other half, really terrible to think that and it is a shame.


Ah, couldn't remember, Not driven down there for a while. On nights out I've been in taxis going along there and they don't hang about.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Birmingham along with Boston is on my list of places to avoid.
Boston because of the awful traffic, and Birmingham because out of the three times I've been there everyone races around likes it's Brands Hatch.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Unfortunately seems to be the norm these days with any major incident people seem more intent on making sure they video it on their phone than actually helping.

Some of the recent terrorist related incidents disgust me where someone is lying clearly injured yet people find it acceptable to video it on their phone rather than help :wall::wall:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a shame for the families but as stated earlier someone was belting down that road, I drive through Brum almost every day and the amount of people who think it's acceptable to drive like a **** is unbelievable, it's by far the worst place for bad driving I've ever seen in my opinion 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I don’t know whether it’s me but I feel like this crappy things always seem to happen as it comes towards Christmas. The bin lorry incident sticks out in my mind. It is really upsetting, feel really bad for all the families


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm guessing the Leon and Audi were racing just looking at the Police Markings etc.

Maybe the Leon has touched the rear of the Audi which in turn has swerved onto the opposite side of the carriageway. 

It looks like the 3 in the Leon didn't suffer any injury's so they should be able to tell the Police exactly what went on.

Too many innocent people taken for no reason


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

ah234 said:


> I don't know whether it's me but I feel like this crappy things always seem to happen as it comes towards Christmas. The bin lorry incident sticks out in my mind. It is really upsetting, feel really bad for all the families


I agree it just seems worse some way when you hear about things like this at Xmas time


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

IT says in the Mail the driver of the Audi was in an identical car in the past being chased by the police at 130 mph throwing heroin out of the window,he did prison for it.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The only shocking thing here is that it doesn’t happen more often. To do that kind of damage at least one of the cars must of been traveling at more than excessive speed, I wonder which one that was? Probably the same one in which the driver and two of the passengers were thrown from the vehicle, probably indicating lack of seatbelts. This ‘accident’ was the result of an all too common attitude, that the law does not apply to some people. Makes me so mad.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

GSD said:


> IT says in the Mail the driver of the Audi was in an identical car in the past being chased by the police at 130 mph throwing heroin out of the window,he did prison for it.


Yep that's true. Unknown whether he was the driver but had previously been convicted for drug dealing and dangerous driving. Had to pass an advanced driver test to be able to drive again.

Thing is, whether he was driving or not, drug dealers dont exactly hang out with the best of people so I'm almost certain there's speeding and dangerous driving involved.

40mpg is unlikely to kill 6 people, especially in modern cars. I'm thinking atleast 60-80mph if not more

I mean look at the state of the car:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Innocent families ripped apart forever by someone making a real bad decision I feel is the case


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> Innocent families ripped apart forever by someone making a real bad decision I feel is the case


Yes it's the innocent ones and their families you feel sorry for


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Odd that he got a 36 month conviction only just over 12 months ago. Assuming he was driving his car. Shouldn't he be in Prison still?

Lots of questions to be asked by the families of the innocent.

Too many of these young lads round Brum driving like this, police do nothing because it upsets the 'community'......and they are seen as racist.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Birmingham has always had serious issues with driving standards. 

Didn't there used to be a blanket ban on groups of cars and lots of individual cars on certain roads? 

I remember a young Asian lad on a BMW forum got sent a letter and posted it up for all to see. He was protesting his innocence for racing down a well known road and was given an exclusion order/ ASBO. He would never drive like that and was angry he had been banned.

Apparently the letter was sent out to hundreds of people. 

A couple of weeks later another member on the BMW forum caught the same car racing down the same road. :lol: 

That wasn't him either as he suddenly started hiring his car out. 

It does sound as if a major clampdown around all things car related in Birmingham is required. It's not only the driving that's the issue it's all the thefts and dodgy dealing around cars.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Most of the main Roads and Dual Carriageways have Hi-Court enforcement policies on them now Kerr round the main 'race circuits'

Does it stop them......No.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Birmingham has always had serious issues with driving standards.
> 
> Didn't there used to be a blanket ban on groups of cars and lots of individual cars on certain roads?
> 
> ...


Yes I personally know 4 people (3 Friends and 1 Neighbour) who have had cars go missing around Water Orton and Coleshill in Recent Months. The last one 3 days ago: Audi RS3.

One before: Audi S4 was only 1 week old! (left the Range Rover Sport)
One Before: Range Rover Evoque (They recovered that)
One Before: Audi A5 S-Line.

There have been plenty more round by me but I don't know the people personally, one was on Youtube where they attacked him whilst he was getting into his Audi Q7 in the morning.

At present I cannot (or wouldn't put my family at risk) put any S/RS or M, AMG type car on my drive. Just not worth it, Police just don't care about the thefts either, zero interest.

I was looking forward to all my Nursery fees finishing September just gone as it meant and extra £500 in my pocket for car shopping.... I bought a £800 bangernomics and spent some on a VW Camper instead (and they are a theft target too!) rather than lease an M135/A45/GolfR/S3 etc. Sad times really for anyone living around Brum.

If you know Coleshill its the prime target at present as they have No Police cover for the area, the nearest Station for Non Emergency (car thefts etc)calls is 30min drive away. But the Town is ideally situated for fast getaways being only 1 mile inbetween the M42 and M6 and a few other major roads. All the police did was install ANPR cameras to tell the victims which way the vehicles left when they were robbed..


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Most of the main Roads and Dual Carriageways have Hi-Court enforcement policies on them now Kerr round the main 'race circuits'
> 
> Does it stop them......No.


Why would it stop them? The law is too soft for serious crimes - ie managing to get out in 1 year on a 3 year sentence for quite a serious crime in the first instance.

And then this happens....

As for robberies, you can't even beat the living daylights out of them unless they hit you first. What rubbish!

About 15 years ago I punched a robber in the face who had jumped across the fence into my garden to try and escape. Managed to break his jaw, some of his front teeth and my hand in the process and was patted on the back by the cops who arrived to collect him. If I did the same now I'd probably get called to court whilst he's sitting in prison playing on the PS4 and watching Bake Off


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It is bad when folk are getting their phones out to film, if I was there and saw that happening I would go mental.

These dashcams are just as bad- accident footage being put on youtube. There is so much content you can't really police it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Why would it stop them? The law is too soft for serious crimes - ie managing to get out in 1 year on a 3 year sentence for quite a serious crime in the first instance.
> 
> And then this happens....
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy a gun and shoot the lot of them...

It's people with your attitude that add to the problems we all face. I agree with defending yourself but you dont appear to have been in any danger yet you think its acceptable to injure someone running away who if it had been done to you you would expect them to get a lengthy sentence.

Where do you draw the line in who you can or cant "beat the living daylights out of" I saw on older lady shoplifting who got stopped by security I probably should have ran up and gave her a kick using your mentality as that would teach her a lesson and make sure she doesn't do it again after all it's affecting me as shoplifters push prices up!!

As for the prison sentence you should serve half your sentence i believe if its over 2 year you get sentenced to so I'm thinking that's just someone who's adding to an already flawed story.....unless he had served 6 month on remand meaning when he was sentenced he'd already served 6 month meaning he only had 12 month left for him to serve half.

Don't get me wrong I fully believe that things should be tighter and stricter and potentially harsher sentences however I don't agree in random vigilantism which is what you seem to be condoning. As I said let's either just all buy guns and shoot anyone that we think has committed a crime or even bring back public stonings


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The issue is the local police know who are drug dealing, racing and robbing the cars around Brum (all related crimes)

They are powerless to catch these people and when they get lucky and actually capture any they don't have the ability or power to give them longer jail time.

You can understand why the general public want to start dishing out there own punishment. Eye for an Eye.

The criminals need dealing with with real sentences. 36 months should mean 36 months. In any other business this would be false advertising and wouldn't be allowed. Cut the bull lock him up for 3 years for Drug Dealing and trying to kill people driving at 130mph. Not the 12 months and a good behaviour report.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Forgot to mention my Cousin's Audi Q5 went from Castle Bromwich 4 months ago too.

I can't keep up with all the Audi's going. And that's just folks I know on a personal level.

It been like it for ages, 4 years ago my Brother in law was woken to 3 geezers trying to crow bar his front window open. Obviously the S4 on the drive was the target. Again this was in Coleshill.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> The issue is the local police know who are drug dealing, racing and robbing the cars around Brum (all related crimes)
> 
> They are powerless to catch these people and when they get lucky and actually capture any they don't have the ability or power to give them longer jail time.
> 
> ...


And the 36mths should be in a cell on your own. No luxuries like tv, gyms etc. 1family visit a month (behind glass to avoid drug/mobile smuggling etc). No smoking allowed. 1 hot meal a day and an hour out of cell for excercise.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Why don't you just buy a gun and shoot the lot of them...
> 
> It's people with your attitude that add to the problems we all face. I agree with defending yourself but you dont appear to have been in any danger yet you think its acceptable to injure someone running away who if it had been done to you you would expect them to get a lengthy sentence.
> 
> ...


I could easily argue that people like you are the reason nothing happens and people have the confidence to steal cars and enter homes.

There's a difference between shooting and punching. As I understand the UK law says reasonable force is fine to use. Of course this depends on the situation and if an old lady was shoplifting no one would punch her but certainly pull her up on it if security weren't around. With running relatively young thieves I'm happy to land one heavy blow as I have no idea whether they have a knife etc.

If I was robbing someone's car or house i would certainly assume that someone may hit me around the head with a shovel.

It's the same with pretty much everything now, someone trips over a kerb and then blames the council. Get hit on the head after entering someone's house and they blame the owner. Maybe if they hadn't entered the house in the first place it wouldnt have happened. May as well make this a whiplash society.

I presume if you were in my situation you'd just stand back and let him go on his merry way and probably never get caught.

Remember that every UK citizen has the right to make a citizens arrest so perhaps we should stop blaming the lack of police and do something ourselves when presented with the opportunity.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> I could easily argue that people like you are the reason nothing happens and people have the confidence to steal cars and enter homes.
> 
> There's a difference between shooting and punching. As I understand the UK law says reasonable force is fine to use. Of course this depends on the situation and if an old lady was shoplifting no one would punch her but certainly pull her up on it if security weren't around. With running relatively young thieves I'm happy to land one heavy blow as I have no idea whether they have a knife etc.
> 
> ...


What is it they say about never assume.......

To be clear if someone was running at you with either a knife or a shovel then I wouldn't be having this discussion and I wouldn't disagree with your actions. Your example was someone running through your garden which IMO isn't justification for what you done. And its pretty naive to guess criminal behaviour on the type of crime youre just as likely to have a shoplifter carry a knife as a robber which means by your justification we'd be entitled to take the same course of action on both.....

I can assure you that I wouldn't stand by and do nothing and this is from personal experience and I can also assure you I would use reasonable force to protect myself or potentially others.

As I say though someone running away doesn't merit to me reasonable force where you've basically landed the person in hospital. Tackle him and restrain him yes until police arrive and the reason so many criminals resort to violence is to protect themselves from people with your attitude.

And at no time did I blame the police.......


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

macca666 said:


> What is it they say about never assume.......
> 
> To be clear if someone was running at you with either a knife or a shovel then I wouldn't be having this discussion and I wouldn't disagree with your actions. Your example was someone running through your garden which IMO isn't justification for what you done. And its pretty naive to guess criminal behaviour on the type of crime youre just as likely to have a shoplifter carry a knife as a robber which means by your justification we'd be entitled to take the same course of action on both.....
> 
> ...


I agree that you didn't say anything about the police. I was just stating that in general many people are quick to say it's because there arent enough police around which is probably true to an extent.

To be fair, my neighbours alarm was going off and it was his property that this bloke jumped over the fence wearing a balaclava and a big rucksack. A quick judgement was enough to put 2 and 2 together.

Those days are long gone now though - I'm much older now but I'd still try to do something and I'd probably tackle instead of punch unless I felt in danger.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

macca666 said:


> Why don't you just buy a gun and shoot the lot of them...
> 
> It's people with your attitude that add to the problems we all face. I agree with defending yourself but you dont appear to have been in any danger yet you think its acceptable to injure someone running away who if it had been done to you you would expect them to get a lengthy sentence.
> 
> ...


was wondering if you'd kick granny with your stronger right leg or just a tap with the left?!

as for prison sentences you serve half unless on a tariff, was once half under 4 and 2/3's over but that was scrapped years ago.

i dont think the kid said 'beat the living daylights' out of someone altho his later claim of a 'heavy blow' is prob best left out of any post action report.

common law, and the good old human rights act, gives us the right to use reasonable and proportionate force to defend ourselves. someone jumping in your garden at night with alarms going off with a balaclava on isnt asking to borrow some sugar so its reasonable and proportionate to strike them once. it doesnt take much to break a jaw. if he'd have followed up with a few well placed kicks in the head - right leg for strength - he would have had his collar felt himself.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You folk have prison and sentencing all wrong.

The prison service should be self-funding. All prisoners should be obliged to do 45 hours a week like the rest of us, sorting recycling, making furniture for schools, painting playgrounds or whatever. Low security/young offenders, orange boiler suits and chain gangs so the local community can see who they are.

In return they can get good facilities and even family/conjugal visits.

There is no deterrent from prison- they even have the death sentence in the USA and that does not stop crime.

No, the only function of prison is to keep criminals who cannot abide by society's laws separate from society. That is it. You have curtailed their freedom, that is punishment enough.

The only real solution to crimes of a monetary or material nature is to make society more equitable at the end of the day.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

ollienoclue said:


> You folk have prison and sentencing all wrong.
> 
> The prison service should be self-funding. All prisoners should be obliged to do 45 hours a week like the rest of us, sorting recycling, making furniture for schools, painting playgrounds or whatever. Low security/young offenders, orange boiler suits and chain gangs so the local community can see who they are.
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree wholeheartedly in principle, the practicalities of such a solution would be difficult at best. Using convicted criminals to work on school playgrounds? But no, there is no deterrent in prison, most prisoners lead a cushy life with greatly reduced sentences in exchange for giving the authorities an easy life, ie not causing trouble while they are there.

Prison should be more than the withdrawal of liberty or loss of freedom, it should be a punishment fitting to the crime, it should mean serving the whole sentence they were given and it should mean that anyone who has to go there leaves with a strong resolve not to go back. There are plenty of ways prisoners could be used to contribute something to society, work they could do from within the prison, but I'm guessing that such jobs would be beneath your average criminal of today and would infringe on their delicate human rights.

And therein lies the rub, we treat the criminals better than we treat the victims of their crime. We do all we can to maintain and protect the rights of people who have no regard for the rights of others. Until that changes, nothing else will.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Mcpx said:


> Whilst I agree wholeheartedly in principle, the practicalities of such a solution would be difficult at best. Using convicted criminals to work on school playgrounds? But no, there is no deterrent in prison, most prisoners lead a cushy life with greatly reduced sentences in exchange for giving the authorities an easy life, ie not causing trouble while they are there.
> 
> Prison should be more than the withdrawal of liberty or loss of freedom, it should be a punishment fitting to the crime, it should mean serving the whole sentence they were given and it should mean that anyone who has to go there leaves with a strong resolve not to go back. There are plenty of ways prisoners could be used to contribute something to society, work they could do from within the prison, but I'm guessing that such jobs would be beneath your average criminal of today and would infringe on their delicate human rights.
> 
> And therein lies the rub, we treat the criminals better than we treat the victims of their crime. We do all we can to maintain and protect the rights of people who have no regard for the rights of others. Until that changes, nothing else will.


You can't punish people for the most terrible crimes, even putting them in a gulag. The USA outlines this, they hand out lifetime sentences and even death sentences yet is plagued by extremely violent crimes. There is no adequate punishment nor deterrent. All you can do is segregate people who clearly cannot abide by the rules in society and put them in prison to protect the remainder.

High risk offenders need not be let out, they can sort recycling or strip cars. Make industry invest and put a plant inside the prison grounds.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

kingswood said:


> was wondering if you'd kick granny with your stronger right leg or just a tap with the left?!
> 
> as for prison sentences you serve half unless on a tariff, was once half under 4 and 2/3's over but that was scrapped years ago.
> 
> ...


If she had a knife or a shovel it would be both feet :lol:

The post I was quoting from (post #22) said

"As for robberies, you can't even beat the living daylights out of them unless they hit you first. What rubbish!"

So IMO he was suggesting that you could beat the living daylights out of them. Hindsight is a great thing and the added information does change things but in the initial posts there was no mention of an alarm, balaclava or as you've now added in the night time which changes the situation from someone running through his garden to get away although in this day and age you'd probably still struggle to get away with reasonable force for his injuries.

It was initial posts that were saying he got sentenced to 3 years but only served 1 I thought it would've been half and i could be mistaken but i think in Scotland for sentences over 4 year you need to apply for parole at half your sentence for release but it's not automatic and even after serving 2/3 parole can still be refused.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If its found out he was driving the 36 month sentence will surely be questioned.

Just cannot see how he was only given that for dealing Class A, Driving at 130mph in a chase etc etc. 18 months is nothing, no wonder they repeat


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For all the people that get driving bans I bet loads of them break the law and still drive. They all hide behind other people as the named driver or have the car logged under business insurance as not to flag up on ANPR systems.

I know the police need to do an in-depth investigation into the crash and circumstances, but I would like them to make a big statement as soon as possible. It will have more impact now than letting it slip under the radar for months.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love how people start to throw all the "oh in prison it should be one meal" etc and all the other ****e, remember you don't have to be a criminal to end up in prison so be careful what you say as one day you may experience it , unfortunately I have a lot of experience of prison life being given a life sentence ive seen more of them than I would've liked and I can say they are no holiday camp like the uneducated make out


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> I love how people start to throw all the "oh in prison it should be one meal" etc and all the other ****e, remember you don't have to be a criminal to end up in prison so be careful what you say as one day you may experience it , unfortunately I have a lot of experience of prison life being given a life sentence ive seen more of them than I would've liked and I can say they are no holiday camp like the uneducated make out


Maybe im being stupid but how do you go to a proper prison without being a criminal? I'm not talking about the one night police cells.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> Maybe im being stupid but how do you go to a proper prison without being a criminal? I'm not talking about the one night police cells.


if the earlier OP is saying hes served a life sentance then fair play for speaking up.

i assume he means that anyone whos answered the phone/looked at a text while driving - wrong obviously - cld then have hit someone and been jailed.

or the lad who goes in town and protecting the gf's honour gets in a scrape and hits someone once who bangs their head and dies

the 80yr old man who goes to Switzerland to help his partner whos hes been married to for 60 yrs die with dignity

the prison system is full of 'normal' people.

by the grace of god go i

doesnt mean the system isnt ed tho!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

kingswood said:


> if the earlier OP is saying hes served a life sentance then fair play for speaking up.
> 
> i assume he means that anyone whos answered the phone/looked at a text while driving - wrong obviously - cld then have hit someone and been jailed.
> 
> ...


Have to disagree with the sentencing part I would suggest that the examples you quote wouldnt receive a life sentence and no doubt a search of Google will bring many examples.

That said I do agree that there are different categories ie someone who actively seeks out someone and tortures and kills them shouldn't be categorised the same as the lad protecting his girlfriend's honour who with one punch and no intention ends up killing someone. But that said that's why we have murder and manslaughter / culpable homicide.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

macca666 said:


> *Have to disagree with the sentencing part I would suggest that the examples you quote wouldnt receive a life sentence and no doubt a search of Google will bring many examples.*
> 
> That said I do agree that there are different categories ie someone who actively seeks out someone and tortures and kills them shouldn't be categorised the same as the lad protecting his girlfriend's honour who with one punch and no intention ends up killing someone. But that said that's why we have murder and manslaughter / culpable homicide.


no worries, didnt mean that them examples would attract life, i meant they were examples of how none (career) criminals can end up in jail.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

kingswood said:


> no worries, didnt mean that them examples would attract life, i meant they were examples of how none (career) criminals can end up in jail.


Ah ok my bad sorry 

I thought you'd meant your examples would end up with a life sentence.

I do agree it's fair play to the other poster for being open enough however, and this is no criticism or judgement of him or her, but it adds to the earlier posts where they've been given a life sentence but is obviously out now meaning it's wasn't 'life'


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

A life sentence doesn't mean spending all your life in jail, when sentenced to life you will get a tariff of how many years you have to do minimum before being considered for parole and in that time you need to do offender programs etc and when home office are satisfied then you MAY get paroled after working from cat A prisoner to a cat D , I don't want to turn this into about me and my past I just wanted to say I wasn't into crime or went round with guns or knives , long story short someone tried to rape my daughter when she was younger, she told me and I went to confront the fella who admitted it whilst more or less laughing in my face, I saw red and unfortunately ended up on a life sentence, my tariff was 11 years and I did 14 before being let out, trust me prison isn't no holiday camp especially the lifer units I was on


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

angel1449 said:


> A life sentence doesn't mean spending all your life in jail, when sentenced to life you will get a tariff of how many years you have to do minimum before being considered for parole and in that time you need to do offender programs etc and when home office are satisfied then you MAY get paroled after working from cat A prisoner to a cat D , I don't want to turn this into about me and my past I just wanted to say I wasn't into crime or went round with guns or knives , long story short someone tried to rape my daughter when she was younger, she told me and I went to confront the fella who admitted it whilst more or less laughing in my face, I saw red and unfortunately ended up on a life sentence, my tariff was 11 years and I did 14 before being let out, trust me prison isn't no holiday camp especially the lifer units I was on


On a side note, having 2 daughters this is always in the back of my mind.

What you did many dads would want to do but don't. In some ways I applaud what you did, if it was worth it only you can answer that but i'm sure deep down your daughter will feel very proud of you confronting him.

Might not be the right thing to do... but bring it back to instinct and that's what you felt was correct, so it probably was.

Glad you are out and enjoying life, hopefully back with family etc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> A life sentence doesn't mean spending all your life in jail, when sentenced to life you will get a tariff of how many years you have to do minimum before being considered for parole and in that time you need to do offender programs etc and when home office are satisfied then you MAY get paroled after working from cat A prisoner to a cat D , I don't want to turn this into about me and my past I just wanted to say I wasn't into crime or went round with guns or knives , long story short someone tried to rape my daughter when she was younger, she told me and I went to confront the fella who admitted it whilst more or less laughing in my face, I saw red and unfortunately ended up on a life sentence, my tariff was 11 years and I did 14 before being let out, trust me prison isn't no holiday camp especially the lifer units I was on


Not going to lie I'd probably do the same.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

angel1449 said:


> A life sentence doesn't mean spending all your life in jail, when sentenced to life you will get a tariff of how many years you have to do minimum before being considered for parole and in that time you need to do offender programs etc and when home office are satisfied then you MAY get paroled after working from cat A prisoner to a cat D , I don't want to turn this into about me and my past I just wanted to say I wasn't into crime or went round with guns or knives , long story short someone tried to rape my daughter when she was younger, she told me and I went to confront the fella who admitted it whilst more or less laughing in my face, I saw red and unfortunately ended up on a life sentence, my tariff was 11 years and I did 14 before being let out, trust me prison isn't no holiday camp especially the lifer units I was on


Have to say having 2 daughter's I'd be doing the same too. Prison might not be a holiday camp to the likes of you but I reckon the majority arent bothered by it. If it was that bad how come so many reoffend? I know other countries where prisons are not nice still have reoffenders but I personally would prefer them to be in a prison like that than one like we have over here.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Prison cannot and will never be an adequate punishment or deterrent. How can it be? For people who carry out the most horrific crimes there cannot possibly ever be any level of punishment short of torture. As the United states neatly illustrates, it has more people in long term incarceration than anyone else, plus the death sentence in some areas, still have terrible problems with violent crime.

I've thought about this long and hard, the only utility to be gained from a prison system is the ability to keep society safe by keeping the bad sorts out of it. Curtail their freedom, make them work and leave it at that. I have no problem with them having modern facilities, gyms, swimming pools, conjugal visits, play-stations or pool tables, anything that fosters sound mental health and keeps them happier and easier to manage is AOK in my book. But they do need to carry out productive work of some kind just like every other man jack.

If you are saying prisons should be open air gulags and tarantula pits then where exactly do you draw the line between what is acceptably humane and what isn't?


----------

